# Go Kart clutch removal??



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone know how to get it off? I already removed the nut and snap ring.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm, Nut and snap ring huhh? Well, I wanna be nosy, let me ask this, why you taking it off? Clutch not working? Um if you took off the nut and snap ring, that tells me it should just slide off unless of course it maybe has a sheared key in the keyway? Might be froze on too. But if im not mistaken from looking at the picture, you also have to pull the sleeve pulley apart to get the belt off with the clutch unless there is adjustment slots on the back end of housing? Thats the way it looks. But again cant really see it to well.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Clutch works fine. I ended up having to take it off because the jackshaft sprocket was broke in half but was still hanging on. the clutched was seized up in the shaft and I had to heat it up with a blowtorch and hammer away at it. I will use antiseize just in case I have to do this again.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Technically, that's called a torque converter. Commonly used on snowmobiles and golf carts. Last one I took off surprised me, as the shaft was tapered. No keyway at all. 
MAKE SURE that the washer or plate type thing on the end of the shaft isn't threaded on, else remove that too.

Only method I can suggest is threading the nut on till it's flush with the end, then prying behind it whilst hammering on the nut, but *look for a set-screw in the back end of the rear or center of the converter.* You have to look it over carefully before beating on it.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

I got it out. I had to pull out the entire jackshaft and then heat it up with a torch and it finally broke loose with a lot of hammering. the shaft was not tapered. There was no set screws either. I took it all apart and got the rust off of everything and applying antiseize just in case I have to do this again.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing works like the hot wrench. Good to hear....
Paul


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Maybe paulr44 can help with this. Unless the shaft is keyed (Never really said but I would assume it is) dont put antiseize on it cause it cant grab the shaft under alot of torque and will just spin cause it will act like a lubrucant? Maybe im wrong.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

General never-seize rules:
1. Don't use on taper-fits, as the taper is the connection and will slip. Try oiling a crankshaft and put the flywheeel on - see what happens - you won't like the result.
2. No need to use on "split" hub pulley arrangements, like on Scag mower spindles (2-piece pulley). Can use, but no need. Hammer flat-tipped screwdriver blade in hub (split area) after pushing pulley off hub, hub will come right off.
3. Don't use in place of K-Y jelly {;0
4. Use on regular keyed pulleys and the like. I use it on clutch shoe pivot bolts and the washers that retain them, such as on line and hedge trimmers.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I dont "want" to know why on some of those, so im not gonna ask. I guess I asked for it. ROFLMAO


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I did my job...made one person smile or laugh today.


----------

